# Minimum fenestration/ventilation, and a sliding glass door



## Derek OBanion (Apr 23, 2020)

Designing a kind of minimalist "tiny" home for a vacation destination for a single occupant. 20' diameter concrete "monolithic" dome. 314 sq/ft interior floor space. No dividing walls. Openable 18" diameter round skylight at the apex of the dome. Bathroom will be a detached structure.

Code (that I could find) calls for a minimum fenestration of 8% of floor area, and "openable" area of 4%.

Can I use a single sliding glass door (60"x72"), and no windows? I think that satisfies entry, egress, fenestration, and ventilation all in one go.

Local permit department still uses 2006 IBC.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2020)

Boy, you are using those Engineer words,,

*fenestration*
*noun*
the design and disposition of windows and other exterior openings of a building.


----------



## cda (Apr 23, 2020)

Is this like a studio, and no separate bedroom?


Sliding door does not appear to meet code::

_*The egress door shall be side-hinged,*_


2009 IRC - *R311.2 Egress door. At least one egress door shall be provided for each dwelling unit. The egress door shall be side-hinged, and shall provide a minimum clear width of 32 inches (813 mm) when measured between the face of the door and the stop, with the door open 90 degrees (1.57 rad). The minimum clear height of the door opening shall not be less than 78 inches (1981 mm) in height measured from the top of the threshold to the bottom of the stop. Other doors shall not be required to comply with these minimum dimensions. Egress doors shall be readily openable from inside the dwelling without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort. *


----------



## Derek OBanion (Apr 23, 2020)

Yes, it's a studio. Like I said, the "bathroom" will be something like a 100 sq/ft separate structure with a shower, toilet, and sink. It's in the tropics. I prefer bathroom smells to never reach a kitchen.

CDA: Thanks, for pointing that out. That's why I'm here. For people like you to point out what I missed. I'm still learning.

And I'm to assume a "hinged" door cannot be used as "openable fenestration?" So for instance, changing the sliding glass door to a 60-70% windowed double French door would satisfy the egress door, but no longer count as "openable fenestration?"


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 23, 2020)

You may be able to argue that it is also EERO and that sliders are allowed.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 23, 2020)

This is from the 2015 IRC. But some AHJ's will except newer versions. 

Some places have their own codes for tiny homes.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 23, 2020)

Derek OBanion said:


> Yes, it's a studio. Like I said, the "bathroom" will be something like a 100 sq/ft separate structure with a shower, toilet, and sink. It's in the tropics. I prefer bathroom smells to never reach a kitchen.
> 
> CDA: Thanks, for pointing that out. That's why I'm here. For people like you to point out what I missed. I'm still learning.
> 
> And I'm to assume a "hinged" door cannot be used as "openable fenestration?" So for instance, changing the sliding glass door to a 60-70% windowed double French door would satisfy the egress door, but no longer count as "openable fenestration?"



If to be used for egress and ventilation it must have screens.


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 27, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> If to be used for egress and ventilation it must have screens.



What section is that? A CA thing?


----------



## Derek OBanion (Apr 27, 2020)

So, I'm getting the impression a glass sliding door, with a sliding screen door (which is my preference going into this), may just work?

Like I said, this is in the tropics. Hawaii to be precise. Plan is for the sliding glass door to be fully open, and the screen door closed, and the skylight open, most of the time the home is occupied.

The area has increased, I'm going to go with a 72" x 80" rough opening for the sliding door. Likewise, the skylight is now larger, at 36" in diameter. This puts me at something like 13-14% of glass compared to floor area. Well over the % requirement for fenestration (8%) and ventilation (4%).


----------



## Rick18071 (Apr 27, 2020)

What cda says. The code requires to have at least one side hinged door.


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2020)

Derek OBanion said:


> So, I'm getting the impression a glass sliding door, with a sliding screen door (which is my preference going into this), may just work?
> 
> Like I said, this is in the tropics. Hawaii to be precise. Plan is for the sliding glass door to be fully open, and the screen door closed, and the skylight open, most of the time the home is occupied.
> 
> The area has increased, I'm going to go with a 72" x 80" rough opening for the sliding door. Likewise, the skylight is now larger, at 36" in diameter. This puts me at something like 13-14% of glass compared to floor area. Well over the % requirement for fenestration (8%) and ventilation (4%).




Here you go:::








The other question is the city or state going to inspect this place???

Plus are they requiring building plans??


----------



## e hilton (Apr 27, 2020)

Can you add a single door somewhere that would qualify as egress, and keep the slider for daylight and ventilation?  On the back side of the room?


----------



## Derek OBanion (Apr 27, 2020)

Exception #9 applies. Don't think it has to swing. Occupant load is ~1.5 for this structure (residential, 200 sq/ft per occupant).

*1010.1.2 Door swing.*
_Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type._

_Exceptions:_


_1.Private garages, office areas, factory and storage areas with an occupant load of 10 or less._


_2.Group I-3 occupancies used as a place of detention._


_3.Critical or intensive care patient rooms within suites of health care facilities._


_4.Doors within or serving a single dwelling unit in Groups R-2 and R-3._


_5.In other than Group H occupancies, revolving doors complying with Section 1010.1.4.1._


_6.In other than Group H occupancies, special purpose horizontal sliding, accordion or folding door assemblies complying with Section 1010.1.4.3._


_7.Power-operated doors in accordance with Section 1010.1.4.2._


_8.Doors serving a bathroom within an individual sleeping unit in Group R-1._


*9.In other than Group H occupancies, manually operated horizontal sliding doors are permitted in a means of egress from spaces with an occupant load of 10 or less.*


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2020)

Derek OBanion said:


> Exception #9 applies. Don't think it has to swing. Occupant load is ~1.5 for this structure (residential, 200 sq/ft per occupant).
> 
> *1010.1.2 Door swing.*
> _Egress doors shall be of the pivoted or side-hinged swinging type._
> ...




HUMMMM  

OP said the locals use IBC???  So if IRC does not  apply, than maybe an out?


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2020)

Derek OBanion said:


> So, I'm getting the impression a glass sliding door, with a sliding screen door (which is my preference going into this), may just work?
> 
> Like I said, this is in the tropics. Hawaii to be precise. Plan is for the sliding glass door to be fully open, and the screen door closed, and the skylight open, most of the time the home is occupied.
> 
> The area has increased, I'm going to go with a 72" x 80" rough opening for the sliding door. Likewise, the skylight is now larger, at 36" in diameter. This puts me at something like 13-14% of glass compared to floor area. Well over the % requirement for fenestration (8%) and ventilation (4%).





IRC is not adopted by the AHJ???


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2020)

Does Hawaii have a statewide Building and Residential code????

With locals being able to admend it??

https://ags.hawaii.gov/bcc/building-code-rules/


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 28, 2020)

If you're under the IRC it might be necessary to request a code modification to apply the IBC exception.


----------



## mp25 (Apr 28, 2020)

You can design a Single Family Residence to IBC standards or the IRC. In this case as a designer I would chose to design the building to the IBC exception. 

For the ventilation issue, you can substitute mechanical ventilation for natural ventilation by providing a whole house mechanical ventilation system and substitute natural light for artificial light as long as it meets specific lighting criteria. <--- This is good for IRC, but I would imagine there is corresponding similar language in the IBC/IMC


----------



## Rick18071 (May 6, 2020)

All small houses I ever saw were built on a trailer frame so they did not need to go by codes.


----------



## rogerpa (May 7, 2020)

Unless you sprinkle you need a second means of egress.

1026.1 General. In addition to the means of egress required by
this chapter, provisions shall be made for emergency escape
and rescue in Group R and I-1 occupancies. Basements and
sleeping rooms below the fourth story above grade plane shall
have at least one exterior emergency escape and rescue opening
in accordance with this section. Where basements contain one
or more sleeping rooms, emergency escape and rescue openings
shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be
required in adjoining areas of the basement. Such openings
shall open directly into a public way or to a yard or court that
opens to a public way.
Exceptions:
1. In other than Group R-3 occupancies, buildings
equipped throughout with an approved automatic
sprinkler system in accordance with Section
903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.
2. In other than Group R-3 occupancies, sleeping rooms
provided with a door to a fire-resistance-rated corridor
having access to two remote exits in opposite
directions.
3. The emergency escape and rescue opening is permitted
to open onto a balcony within an atrium in accordance
with the requirements of Section 404, provided
the balcony provides access to an exit and the dwelling
unit or sleeping unit has a means of egress that is
not open to the atrium.




Rick18071 said:


> All small houses I ever saw were built on a trailer frame so they did not need to go by codes.


See 2018 IRC Appendix Q.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 7, 2020)

rogerpa said:


> See 2018 IRC Appendix Q.


Did not adopt 2018 IRC or appendix Q here where  in PA. We use 2015 IRC (which has no appendix Q)



rogerpa said:


> Unless you sprinkle you need a second means of egress.


.
The section you posted doesn't say anything about a second means of egress. This is the section requiring a ERR. If they already have a door in this one room house it can also also be the ERR.


----------



## rogerpa (May 7, 2020)

Rick. I disagree.
*
1026.1* General. *In addition to *the means of egress required by
this chapter, *provisions shall be made for emergency escape*
and rescue in Group R and I-1 occupancies.

I read this as requiring at least two means of egress required.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 7, 2020)

A means of egress and a emergency escape and rescue are two distinct different things in the code but can use the same door for both.

A window can be a emergency escape and rescue opening but not a means of egress.


----------



## ADAguy (May 12, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> What section is that? A CA thing?


A Habitability issue in California, you don't have any bugs in Penn.?


----------



## Rick18071 (May 12, 2020)

Of coarse we have bugs. Only the IPMC requires screens and PA did not adopt the IPMC.


----------



## ADAguy (May 12, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> All small houses I ever saw were built on a trailer frame so they did not need to go by codes.



This is not a mobile house, it is on grade and too wide for a road.


----------



## ADAguy (May 12, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Of coarse we have bugs. Only the IPMC requires screens and PA did not adopt the IPMC.



So no cross ventilation just energy consuming AC/fans?


----------



## ICE (May 12, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> What section is that? A CA thing?



The little house and it's outhouse are located in Hawaii.  Little house----big bugs.......and lots of them.  And yes California is entomologicly flush too.  You can tell when you're in an area where bug screens are overlooked.


----------



## cda (May 12, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> So no cross ventilation just energy consuming AC/fans?




Hawaii


----------

